# Question about Colnago sizing.



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm fighting between what size would be optimal for me. Most signs lean towards going with a 56ct since my last frame was similar just a tad longer in the TT (55.5). On this frame I was using an 11 cm stem and it had the same seat angle. 
I'm currently riding on a cannondale size 54 ct which has a TT of 54.5cm and a 12 stem same seat angle but the head tube is 160mm including headset and is too short, plus the frame feels a bit small as well. 
My confusion is with the so called colnago fit. Would I be better off using a 55ct and a smaller TT (54.3) allowing me to use a longer stem? My concern has to do with the seat angle which makes the effective TT similar to the 56 and the smaller head tube height. Also, the seat angle is steeper and I'm concerned about getting the seat far enough back.
I'm 5'10", with an inseam of 84 cm. Either one could be made to work, but I'd hate not getting the best fit.
I know I should go to a shop, but the last time I was fitted they had me on a bike too small for my taste and I had to use an angled stem to get the bars to a comfortable position. I'm in the right ball park with the size part, just need some real life fitting experiences.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

ipaul said:


> I'm fighting between what size would be optimal for me. Most signs lean towards going with a 56ct since my last frame was similar just a tad longer in the TT (55.5). On this frame I was using an 11 cm stem and it had the same seat angle.
> I'm currently riding on a cannondale size 54 ct which has a TT of 54.5cm and a 12 stem same seat angle but the head tube is 160mm including headset and is too short, plus the frame feels a bit small as well.
> My confusion is with the so called colnago fit. Would I be better off using a 55ct and a smaller TT (54.3) allowing me to use a longer stem? My concern has to do with the seat angle which makes the effective TT similar to the 56 and the smaller head tube height. Also, the seat angle is steeper and I'm concerned about getting the seat far enough back.
> I'm 5'10", with an inseam of 84 cm. Either one could be made to work, but I'd hate not getting the best fit.
> ...


I Have the same measurements as you and I also came off of a 54 cm c'dale. I went for the 56 cm Colnago as the 55cm was just too short in the top tube compared to my previous bike. I rode both sizes and went for the 56 for the feel of the ride. I am running a 120cm stem and it feels great. I have no problem getting my seat back far enough but it was questionable on the 55cm with a 120cm stem. It is recommended to ride a Colnago with a 120cm stem, something about hanging over the bike . Either will work, but the 56 is the size.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks wrench for your input. I'm glad to hear that someone was in a similar situation as I am. Like I said, most of my previous frames have been in the 56ct, 55cc range, but recently based on some shop advice who never wanted to know what my current ride was when fitting me, I've been riding smaller frames. Not so great for other mfg., but was curious about the colnago fit scenerio. 
What size stem were you using with the 54 c'dale? Also, did you find that the fit on the c'dale in regards to bar height was difficult to achieve?


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

I was running a 110cm stem on the C'dale. I always felt uncomfortable on that bike with saddle to bar distance and drop. It never seemed right, them I got a pro fit at a shop that I was working at and they recommended a 55cm c-c. The Colnago 56cm is really close to this and had the recommended top tube length for me with a 120cm stem. My saddle to bar drop is roughlty 7cm. I could never get the bars on my C'dale close enough to that position.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, your experience is a carbon copy to what I'm dealing with and how I am fitting on my cannodale. I was hoping that the 56 colnago will allow me to bring up the bars which in turn will make me feel more comfortable on the bike allowing me to use a 12cm stem. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

The 56cm will do everything you want it to. The bar height will easily be acheived. Let me know how things work out. By the way, which Colnago are you looking at? I have the Dream HP in PR11.


----------

